# Con Artist Shop (S.D. Ca)



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Air Dynamics
760-291-1778

total con artists. Just an FYI for those of you in the San Diego area.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Give us some details on your negative experience, so we have something to go on!

-Sam


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Wont return calls or e-mails.

Sent product to wrong location 250 miles from the dead car I orderd the part for.

When I finally got the product (one month later) it did not fit. It was clearly not for my make and model.

If you know me from the tech forums you'll note that i am not a random weekned car guy. I have built and raced cars for about 8 years, i have serviced cars, i worked with/at a shop for a year. Basicly i know a thing or two about cars, and these guys don't know squat. Being stupid is okay if your at least nice about it, or willing to fix your mistakes, but these a$$ clowns are just ignoring me, my credit card company, the Better Business Bureau

I'm not even sure if they are a shop, they clearly know very little about cars, they may just be a reseller.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sounds like importfan.com as well.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

What is their address? Is there in any restitution due you?


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

900 south anderson rd. 
escondido, ca 92029

i was actually going to go down there in two weeks to check out their seats (on sale for 120 per seat, but for that cheap i need to see things in person before i buy) but im not so sure if its worth even making a stop there anymore if thats the way they treat their custumers.


----------

